# Σεμινάριο Τεχνικής και Ιατρικής Μετάφρασης & Ορολογίας στη meta|φραση (08/02/11)



## diceman (Jan 16, 2011)

Σεμινάριο Τεχνικής Μετάφρασης & Ορολογίας
*Έναρξη:* 08/02/11
*Μαθήματα:* Τρίτη και Πέμπτη, 10-1 (πρωινό)
*Εισηγητές:* Σάκης Σεραφείμ & Μενέλαος Καραντζάς

Η τεχνική μετάφραση είναι το πιο προσοδοφόρο πεδίο στο οποίο μπορεί να κινηθεί ο επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής και παράλληλα ένας τομέας της αγοράς με συνεχώς υψηλή ζήτηση. Με αφετηρία αυτά τα δύο στοιχεία, η *meta*|φραση σχεδίασε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σεμινάριο που απευθύνεται σε όσους έχουν στοιχειώδη μεταφραστική εμπειρία και επιθυμούν να εκπαιδευτούν σε θέματα διαχείρισης τεχνικής ορολογίας και να εξειδικευθούν στις αρχές και τη μεθοδολογία της μετάφρασης τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων, με σκοπό να απασχοληθούν στον τομέα αυτό επαγγελματικά.

*Γλωσσικός συνδυασμός:* Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά / Ελληνικά προς Αγγλικά.

*Δομή:* Τετράμηνη φοίτηση, με δύο 3ωρα μαθήματα την εβδομάδα.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

* δομή, ύφος και είδη τεχνικών κειμένων
* εισαγωγή στην τεχνική ορολογία (μορφολογία και σημασιολογία του τεχνικού όρου)
* εργαλεία διαχείρισης τεχνικής ορολογίας
* δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικών λεξικών και ορολογικών μνημών
* βασικά στοιχεία τεχνικής κειμενογραφίας
* μεθοδολογία έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης (έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, βιβλιοθήκες, πηγές στο Διαδίκτυο κ.ά.)
* πρακτική εξάσκηση στη μετάφραση τεχνικών και ιατρικών κειμένων
* ηλεκτρονικά εργαλεία του τεχνικού μεταφραστή
* επεξεργασία γραφικών σε τεχνικά εγχειρίδια
* πρακτικές συμβουλές εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να διαθέτουν στοιχειώδεις μεταφραστικές γνώσεις. Πρότερη εμπειρία στην τεχνική μετάφραση και σπουδές σε τμήματα Θετικών Επιστημών, Ιατρικής και Μηχανικής θα συνεκτιμηθούν. 

*Λίγα λόγια για τους Εισηγητές*
Ο *Σάκης Σεραφείμ* είναι αεροναυπηγός, απόφοιτος της Σχολής Μηχανικών Αεροσκαφών (ΣΜΑ). Έχει εργαστεί σε διάφορες θέσεις αντικειμένου Μηχανικού Αεροσκαφών, Ελέγχου & Διασφάλισης Ποιότητας, Διερεύνησης Αεροπορικών Ατυχημάτων, καθώς επίσης και Διαπραγμάτευσης, Κατάρτισης και Υλοποίησης Συμβάσεων. Έχει ειδικευθεί στην Τεχνική Κειμενογραφία και ασχολείται με τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια τεχνικών κειμένων υψηλού επιπέδου εξειδίκευσης από το 1990. Eίναι εισηγητής σε σεμινάρια Διαχείρισης Έργου, Πωλήσεων και Μάρκετινγκ και διατηρεί δικό του εκδοτικό οίκο από το 1998. Τέλος, είναι μέλος της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Ορολογίας. 

Ο *Μενέλαος Καραντζάς* είναι κάτοχος του πτυχίου Ιατρικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και του Diploma in Translation του Chartered Institute of Linguists. Ασχολείται με τη μετάφραση από τα φοιτητικά του χρόνια και εργάζεται ως μεταφραστής ιατρικών κειμένων από το 2004. Έχει παρακολουθήσει το Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών στη meta|φραση και είναι τελειόφοιτος του Τμήματος Θεατρικών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Διδάσκει μαθήματα των ειδικοτήτων του Τομέα Υγείας και Πρόνοιας (Ανατομία, Φυσιολογία, Δερματολογία, κ.ά.) σε δημόσια ΙΕΚ. 

Για περισσότερες πηροφορίες, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο 210.36.29.000.


----------

